# Will a factory pathfinder towing hitch work on the Frontier?



## hornian (Feb 8, 2006)

I know that a lot of the components of the Pathfinder and Frontier are interchangeable - would a towing hitch for a Pathfinder fit my 2006 Frontier. Can't find anything searching the forums.


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

i don't believe so due to the fact the rear bumper setups are different...


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

No, they have different part numbers. Different bumper designs. Might be same bolt pattern but the are not the same vehicle platform. A lot of time the older Frontier parts are interchangeable with older Xterra parts. Newer Pathfinders, Xterras, and Frontiers take seperate accy's.


----------

